# 8800GS bios dump



## Solaris17 (Feb 15, 2008)

here ya go .bin format thnx dwax maybe u can update gpu-z with this


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2008)

Solaris, what video card are you using now that your 8600 died?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 15, 2008)

creative 3dfx banshee 16mb will a hair tie keeping the HS on


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2008)

wow... thats something else! how did the baby die?!?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 15, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=51717


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2008)

wow yet again.. the guru... sweetness.... man... so now what are you going with??!


----------

